# Surf Fishing ?????????? I'm a NEWB



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and sure am glad I found this place, seems real cool. Any who, I'm a fisherman whenever possible mostly freshwater, but I just recently moved to Beeville which is about an hour away from Corpus Christi. So I've gone saltwater fishing a couple times but I've been wanting to go surf fishing. I've been trying to look up some info on rigs and what not and it appears I'll be needing some heavy duty stuff. I have no idea exactly what I need i don't own any of the correct poles or rigs or any thing but I do have the the kayak to take the bait out but other than that that's all I have. So could you guys tell me some basics about surf fishing and what kind of equipment I will need. Also the fish i really wanna go after are sharks. If that makes a difference. I'm just trying to get a round about list of the equipment I need. I'm really trying to get set up to go before may because I ship out for the Army so any info you guys can give me is much appreciated.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

For sharks Bryan Beach has a lot of them. Mategorda is also good.

You will need at least an 8' 6" surf rod.

For a reel I would get a used Shimano Calcutta 400.

Buy some PVC pipe at Lowes to make a sand pipe.

Buy a standard double drop leader at Academy or Walmart.

Buy some 4 oz pyramid weight and a 4 to 6 ounce spider weight.

For bait catch a small whiting and cut is up.

For hooks use a 3/0 Kahle hook. 

You might need some hip waders to get a little further out into the surf to get some distance on your cast.

Good luck.


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got a kayak for the casting. I know quality is king but a shimano is prob out of my price range. Looking to spend under $200 I don't think I'll be doing much surf fishing in the service.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You can get a used 400 on Ebay from about $140. You can probably get a used surf rod for about $60. One thing about Shimano is it will stand up to the saltwater and it will hold its value.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

American Rodsmith 12' casting rod from academy
used Penn Jigmaster 
20-30lb mono
Stop by Breakaway on Padre Island on your way to PINS and get some casting leaders, weights and hooks. 

You can get all of this for about $100. This will get you started. 

If you have a trout or bass rod take it also. Pick up some pompano leaders at Breakaway and some silver spoons. Fish 1" pieces of peeled shrimp on the pomp rigs, cast the spoons for jacks, skipjack,trout, etc...

You live one hour from PINS, some of the best surf fishing in the US.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Bargain Basement Surf Sharking*

BEHR,
There are lots of ways to start Surf Sharking for the $200 range...You can buy
used equip and get pretty good stuff....

Like fishingcatcher said you need at least 8' 6" rod, I'd try 2 peice about 10'-12'.
There are several basic production rods...Shakespere Ugly Stick BCW 1100 or similar
for 12lb-40lb line...There are some folks who will rag on these rods but they are 
good, basic surf rods...Cost about $80. These have CASTING not Spinning Guides...
Theses are a little tougher...There are some other rods...

As for reels I'd suggest I'd look for something like a Penn Jigmaster ie...model 500M or
500L...You can actually get by with the several older model Penn Surf reels. Squidder
model 140m or Penn Beachmaster model 155m...These reels will hold 250+ yds of 30
lb mono....If you are really concerned about line capacity...You can put about 300
yds of 30 lb superbraid and tie on 100+ yds of 30 mono on the top...That will let you
handle 98% of all the sharks you will likily catch for quite a while...

As for leaders I'd suggest 4' to 6' of 200-400 lb test mono with a 14/0 to 16/0 
Mustad Circle hook, you can open the gap a quarter inch or so. [Facilitates baiting
the hook]. As for weight(s)....You'll need 4 - 6 oz spider [sand sinker, surf sinker...
hundred different names]

As for bait...Use some shrimp with your fresh water gear to catch some croaker, 
whiting ect...or buy mullet, pogy's, croakers...whatever...maybe ever a sting ray...

Cut a peice off...say the size of your fist or a little smaller, hook it onto the hook
solidly and then haul it out with your Kayak either just past the 3rd bar or just shy
of the 3rd bar...Past the 3rd bar is 60% better than inside....

Paddle back in and place your Rod n Reel in a 4' peice of 1 & 1/2" or 2" 
plastic pipe that your have previously burried about a foot into the sand.
Put the reel in gear and release the drag slowly until the drag will barely hold the
line from being pulled out by the waves...Now engage the clicker [left side plate].

Go sit down in your lawn chair...Wait on the fish to hit...When the fish starts to
take line...Pick up the rod and tighten the drag....DO NOT SET THE HOOK...About
70% of the time you'll hook up...

If you don't get a hit--Check or replace the bait after an hour or so....

Chest Waders will increase your comfort level a WHOLE LOT...

Good Luck...Do not give up...send me a Priviate Message if you have more ???

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow thats what I was looking for much appreciated. I'm sure i'll be Pm you in the near future when some questions arise.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

penn senator off of ebay, rod the same. I just bought an ugly stik for 60 bucks. for sharks 50lbs. min line weight.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

*A way to carry your bait out into the surf*

Here is one of the main things you will need. With this you can get your bait into the surf without wearing yourself out.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Find a teacher...*

Your best learning experience is to go fishing with someone who is knowledgeable and not just once. There are so many things to learn on surf fishing that we all could teach a day class. Mainly the conditions you fish in are constantly changing. As an example: tides (high and lows), wind, current, moon phases, barometer pressure, water temp, water clarity and types of bait. Then you address your bait rigging, hooks, leader material and swivels, weights, and right down to the type of line and so on.

The point I'm making is we all have learned what works for us and some are more successful than others. I just learned from a young man (20yrs old) some recent developments about heat shrinking my hook and leader, maybe not news to everyone but valuable info.

You will have success with your fishing if you set your baits out just pass the third gut. Use new line 40lb minimum (line that sits on the ocean floor will rub itself and get nicked and weaken over time) and make your own leaders or buy them from someone who knows how. 

For example a 40 lb Black tip is a lot of shark depending on type of rod blank, drag settings, and just the pure adrenalin that comes from the screaming reel&#8230;it makes you panic and let the fish run for about 10 seconds!! It is best to use circle hooks (self setting) and keep steady pressure on the fish applying about 10-15 lbs of drag&#8230;keep the rod tip up during this time!!! Having slack on shark esp. black tips will result in losing a fish a lot of the time.

And last but not least are your baits!! As mentioned already take your light tackle and catch fresh fish. Do not use frozen baits if at all possible. That is why I mentioned to stay close to shore just pass the 3rd gut so you can retrieve your line easily if you get a run and have to deploy a new bait. Try using live bait as well the thumping can be detected by sharks a long way away sound travels faster underwater. If the bait is half ate cut it up in small pieces and throw it around where you drop your new bait.
Good luck and if you want to fish sometime I could be available at my age the yak sucks&#8230;


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going to Yak out bait when the Penn reels should be fine. It helps to have someone with you to hold the reels when you Yak them out.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I could set you up with a decent Shark rig for under 200 dollars.:texasflag


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*yup*

Great info guys. For a inexpensive set up I agree w. the 10' ugly stick.
Buy a few quality leaders and weights and they will last a long time.

Throw the bair into the bottom of the troughs and wait.
Rebait often and use circle hooks. You cannot set the hook if it's 50 yards away.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now let there be Sharkin!:cheers:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

x2


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What vehicle do you have to get on the beach with? That might be more important than an 8'6" pole and a shimano reel.. (-:}


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*depends*

Depends on where you go and conditions.
Some places require 4x4 The freeport beach do not and are very wide an kid friendly. IMO

Gotta go.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

pretty much all of Mustang Island is 2wd and a good stretch of PINS depending on conditions


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BEHR2010 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum and sure am glad I found this place, seems real cool. Any who, I'm a fisherman whenever possible mostly freshwater, but I just recently moved to Beeville which is about an hour away from Corpus Christi. So I've gone saltwater fishing a couple times but I've been wanting to go surf fishing. I've been trying to look up some info on rigs and what not and it appears I'll be needing some heavy duty stuff. I have no idea exactly what I need i don't own any of the correct poles or rigs or any thing but I do have the the kayak to take the bait out but other than that that's all I have. So could you guys tell me some basics about surf fishing and what kind of equipment I will need. Also the fish i really wanna go after are sharks. If that makes a difference. I'm just trying to get a round about list of the equipment I need. I'm really trying to get set up to go before may because I ship out for the Army so any info you guys can give me is much appreciated.


I haven't read the rest of the thread but figured I'd throw my 2 cents in. You'll get a lot of people telling you that you need longer rods, the theory is the greater angle into the water will help it stay free from sargassum weeds that roll it, but to be honest an extra 6' of fishing rod isn't going to change the angle much, if at all, on a bait that's sent out over the 3rd bar. I run a couple of 12' AR rods, but that's because they're cheap and good rods not because I needed a 12' rod. I have a lot of different size and type reels and the ones that get used every single trip are my Penn 4/0 wide reels (113hlw) on the 12' AR and two 6' bargain bin 40# class rods spooled with 300 yards of Power Pro and filled the rest of the way with 40# Big Game mono. These reels hold a ton of line and straight 40# mono will do just fine as well. If the surf is too rough to yak I'll throw my Daiwa reels out as far as I can get them. A 12' AR will run you $50 from Academy and is tough as nails, my 6' bargain bin (literally, bargain bin at Cabela's) ran me I think $18 and $20 respectively. The 4/0 wides I picked up one for $30, and the other two as a package for $80 for both. Deals like that are not the norm though and you have to wait a while, so if you need something quick a Jigmaster or similar reel will do just fine. Use baits small enough for the shark to suck into it's mouth and not have to take a bite, fist sized if you will, on a 14/0 circle and you won't have the problems with "pickup and drops" that so many people have, send a bait over the 2nd bar and 3rd bar and a bait on the front side of each as well if you have enough rods. Use whatever you can catch in the surf at the time, whiting, skipjack, etc... Pickup a couple of "shark leaders" from Roy's or from Breakaway on your way down and some heavy spider weights to hold the bait down while you're there too.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep
You can be wishin or you could fishin.
I have caught lots of fish from the surf including sharks. The skill is what makes it or breaks it. I can use a heavy spinning reel and 6ft pole. Still nail the sharks. 4/0 Penn and a tuna stick will work even. Yeah,you might have to run and chase him down the beach. That is why it is a sport. Yes having good operating equipment is a must. Don't use cheap line and or leaders.
Ya,just want to go fishing and have a lot of fun. That is what it is about._*
Proove's to me one thing Mr.Hooper-That you wealthy college boy's don't have the education to admit when your wrong.
:texasflag
*_


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

longer rod = better distance when casting


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Arlon said:


> What vehicle do you have to get on the beach with? That might be more important than an 8'6" pole and a shimano reel.. (-:}


Oh I go that covered 1993 jeep wrangler. It goes anywhere.:dance:


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

justletmein said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread but figured I'd throw my 2 cents in. You'll get a lot of people telling you that you need longer rods, the theory is the greater angle into the water will help it stay free from sargassum weeds that roll it, but to be honest an extra 6' of fishing rod isn't going to change the angle much, if at all, on a bait that's sent out over the 3rd bar. I run a couple of 12' AR rods, but that's because they're cheap and good rods not because I needed a 12' rod. I have a lot of different size and type reels and the ones that get used every single trip are my Penn 4/0 wide reels (113hlw) on the 12' AR and two 6' bargain bin 40# class rods spooled with 300 yards of Power Pro and filled the rest of the way with 40# Big Game mono. These reels hold a ton of line and straight 40# mono will do just fine as well. If the surf is too rough to yak I'll throw my Daiwa reels out as far as I can get them. A 12' AR will run you $50 from Academy and is tough as nails, my 6' bargain bin (literally, bargain bin at Cabela's) ran me I think $18 and $20 respectively. The 4/0 wides I picked up one for $30, and the other two as a package for $80 for both. Deals like that are not the norm though and you have to wait a while, so if you need something quick a Jigmaster or similar reel will do just fine. Use baits small enough for the shark to suck into it's mouth and not have to take a bite, fist sized if you will, on a 14/0 circle and you won't have the problems with "pickup and drops" that so many people have, send a bait over the 2nd bar and 3rd bar and a bait on the front side of each as well if you have enough rods. Use whatever you can catch in the surf at the time, whiting, skipjack, etc... Pickup a couple of "shark leaders" from Roy's or from Breakaway on your way down and some heavy spider weights to hold the bait down while you're there too.


Thanks I'm looking at a couple different reels, I love ebay lol found a couple penns for under a $100 and some rods for around $50.all you gu I can't thank all you guys ebnough for the info didn't think I would get this many replies.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I think the best casting reel for the money is the Daiwa Sealine-X 30SHA

I got mine off ebay for $90 shipped and paired it up with an American Rodsmith Titan Surf Rod 10'er from Academy and with a budget of $200 you'll still have $50 to buy line, leaders, hooks and weights

Good luck

This review was the icing on the cake
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2013&p=23138&hilit=30sha#p23138


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> longer rod = better distance when casting


Yep,

and the height keeps the line from rubbing on the sandbars. When fighting a fish, the angle of the line when the shark is running up and down the first sandbar will make a huge difference. This cuts way down on breakoffs.

Anything under 50lb line needs to be one a 10'+ rod when surf fishing. If not you will loose some good fish to break offs on the sand bars that could have been caught with a longer rod. The further south you fish in Texas, the more this makes a difference. The snadbars on PINS tend to be very steep, and keeping your line off of them is very imporant.

But the most important reason......

Long rods are just kewl


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> longer rod = better distance when casting


Well I can't cast worth a darn anyway, my HDX might as well have been a 13' stick. hwell:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

no casting for me either. my thumb and my 6/0 don't get along to well. thought that was what the yak was for.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*listen here*

the poor mans way. this is how i got started buy a 50 surf fishin rig. academy. will have a good cheap set up. you want about 300 yds of line capacity 20lb test atleast. if you have ayak dont worry about the rod a cheap short stiff 1 will work. for bait buy dead shrimp and catch croaker out of the surf . fresh is best, for sharks. put the whole bait on the hook 16/0 or even a 20/0 is good most say 20 is to big but there not. try to put your bait 150 yds to 200 yds atleast the farther the better i think.
200. good luck. i hope its an ocean kayak you have. i had a sit in and sank a few times.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> American Rodsmith 12' casting rod from academy


Hey JR Just a little FYI Acadmey is selling the AR's for 40 bucks because there discontinued. AR makes some high end stuff that isn't but the cheap AR's from academy are going away. Good luck finding some. Anywhere houston and closer to the beach is just about sold out. only stores I have found(by calling numerous ones) with more then 2 in stock was by dallas.... I have 5 being shipped to a store close to me from a store north of Dallas haha. Sorry to steal your thread. Just thought you and JR might want to know.

BP


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BigPole said:


> Hey JR Just a little FYI Acadmey is selling the AR's for 40 bucks because there discontinued. AR makes some high end stuff that isn't but the cheap AR's from academy are going away. Good luck finding some. Anywhere houston and closer to the beach is just about sold out. only stores I have found(by calling numerous ones) with more then 2 in stock was by dallas.... I have 5 being shipped to a store close to me from a store north of Dallas haha. Sorry to steal your thread. Just thought you and JR might want to know.
> 
> BP


Well, that sucks. I saw a few the last time I was in Academy. The AR's have been around 40 bucks since they came out depending on what lenght you got. They were the best bang for the buck as far as surf fishing rods went. Do not know why they would stop selling them, they sold them like hot cakes.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*probably*

Probably because they had to replace so many due to the guides popping.
Heard that from alot of people and I like ARS.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's interesting, I just looked at a few of them in the local Academy about 4-5 days ago. I'll have to stop back in there and see what they've got.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Probably because they had to replace so many due to the guides popping.
> Heard that from alot of people and I like ARS.


would be smarter to just use different guides to start with if they were having a problem.

In general all surf rods have guide problems. The force when casting large weight and bait tends to give them trouble. Even worst if you have a knot going through the eyes during the cast. Lot of guides on surf casting rods get knocked out becasue of knots in the line. Either when casting or reeling in. Thoose knots knock the **** out of guides each time going and coming.

I have never noticed any problem with the guides on my American Rodsmith rods. Have about ten ARs surf rods in different sizes. Still have some of the first ones they put out for sale.

Of course I also do not take rods back because of guides. I repair them and go about my fishing. You are going to crush, knock off, pop out, etc.. guides all the time on any surf rod. Just the nature of the beast. Best to learn how to fix them and go about your fishing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't ever had a guide problem with an AR either.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Here is a comparsion of American Rodsmith to Ocean Master that I did back in 2006.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=48751&highlight=american+rodsmith



Jolly Roger said:


> After reading the thread on the new American Rodsmith surf rods. I decided to check them out for myself. I am a big fan of Ocean Master so was curious to see how they matched up.
> 
> I bought a 6-12oz, 12' American Rodsmith and a 10' casting aslo.
> 
> ...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BigPole said:


> Hey JR Just a little FYI Acadmey is selling the AR's for 40 bucks because there discontinued. AR makes some high end stuff that isn't but the cheap AR's from academy are going away. Good luck finding some. Anywhere houston and closer to the beach is just about sold out. only stores I have found(by calling numerous ones) with more then 2 in stock was by dallas.... I have 5 being shipped to a store close to me from a store north of Dallas haha. Sorry to steal your thread. Just thought you and JR might want to know.
> 
> BP


I just got back from Academy and they have 5 rods, 12' and 10' and they're all regular price. I talked to the guy behind the counter and he said nobody's told them anything about a discontinuation.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

They have the "surf" rods around still. The "casting" rods in the 12' that we use for conventional reels are the ones that are hard to find. The store close to me and the store in Pearland are the ones who said they were being discontinued. The surf rods have way bigger eyes like for a spinning reel. Not sure if the guys were blowing smoke up my *** but I know two of the guys that were searching through the computer said there were only like 50 or so(not sure of the number but it was low) in all the stores in texas. Again they could have been blowing smoke but I haven't found any "casting" 12' surf rods for a conventional reel in any of the stores I have went to. Sorry if I poked a hornets nest but I have been going round and round trying to find 5 of them and its not easy at all. Ebay CL and a general yahoo search turned out ****.... If you go to AR's website they don't even mention the ones they have at Academy. If anyone finds a casting 12' surf rod for a conventional reel at an Academy(and you don't buy them yourself) shoot me a pm. I will still need about two more after the five I ordered come in.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

BEHR2010 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum and sure am glad I found this place, seems real cool. Any who, I'm a fisherman whenever possible mostly freshwater, but I just recently moved to Beeville which is about an hour away from Corpus Christi. So I've gone saltwater fishing a couple times but I've been wanting to go surf fishing. I've been trying to look up some info on rigs and what not and it appears I'll be needing some heavy duty stuff. I have no idea exactly what I need i don't own any of the correct poles or rigs or any thing but I do have the the kayak to take the bait out but other than that that's all I have. So could you guys tell me some basics about surf fishing and what kind of equipment I will need. Also the fish i really wanna go after are sharks. If that makes a difference. I'm just trying to get a round about list of the equipment I need. I'm really trying to get set up to go before may because I ship out for the Army so any info you guys can give me is much appreciated.


 The best advice I could give you would be listen to Jolly Roger and JC. If you do not know who they are believe me they know what they are talking about. If they tell you something, it is Surf Fishing Gospel. They been around awhile. Take notes.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*JR*

Good info.

Guides do take alot of abuse that's for sure.
I bet they moved alot of rods at academy over the years!

L8trs,


----------



## sharkin 57 (Jul 23, 2008)

Line capacity is king...I started out with a penn 309 and caught alot of reds and smaller shark. a penn 6 ot with a a med to light heavy rod 30 lb line will get you out further and you can still cast it. I use a shock leader with leaders that I make. Will help you with questions, feel free to ask ......bob


----------



## sharkin 57 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking to fish around freeport,matagoda anyone want to share any good spots?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if you have 4X4 Matagorda Peninsula is about as good as it comes... when you head up the beach just look for interesting spots, deep guts, high shell banks...


----------



## smit (Jul 2, 2009)

Mustad7731, I think you hit the nail on the head. Well put and excellent advice. Thats the way we have done it for years. Past the 3rd sand bar is key!


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright guy I'm excited i picked up a PENN 6/0 and a Shimano tld 30 for 200 bucks for the pair at my neighbors garage sale. Last night I picked up 2 ugly sticks from academy a roll of 1100 yrds of #50 berkley big game. Some 8oz wieghts. I couldn't find hooks big enought only 10/0. Where can I find big hooks and do you guys have any links to a good page on how to make leaders. I was told not to use store bought ones.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

A tip I find useful is to use a *leather glove* when casting those big setups. Nothing ruins a fishing trip quicker than a finger cut to the bone from 40# mono. It happens...


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fishiola said:


> A tip I find useful is to use a *leather glove* when casting those big setups. Nothing ruins a fishing trip quicker than a finger cut to the bone from 40# mono. It happens...


I won't be casting I have a Kayak I can use. I've just never been shark fishing. I've been reading up on it the past few months and trying togather the rest of the equipment I need.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Crack Oar said:


> Here is one of the main things you will need. With this you can get your bait into the surf without wearing yourself out.


not trying to be a jr game warden but if your going to teach someone that doesnt know what they are doing then atleast show them the legal way...
that motor on the dingy in texas waters requires tx numbers on the boat
again not trying to be a jr game warden but you might want to research the law alittle before you launch that to run a bait out

my .02
brian


----------



## BEHR2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

rebelangler said:


> not trying to be a jr game warden but if your going to teach someone that doesnt know what they are doing then atleast show them the legal way...
> that motor on the dingy in texas waters requires tx numbers on the boat
> again not trying to be a jr game warden but you might want to research the law alittle before you launch that to run a bait out
> 
> ...


Even on a little boat like that? That be like a licesnce plate on on bycicle lol. Law is the law. Also how do you catch the bait ? I'm not to good at using a casting net but I have a Sein I don't know how hard it would be to use in the ocean or if it's legal.


----------

